# Can't access my router.



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

I have accessed my router before (192.168.0.1). The only known way for me to access my router now is to go online, find my internet ip, put that into my browser and access my router. How come i can't use my 192.168.0.1 again?


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

That's a little weird but it should actually be the opposite way. I would login to the router and check some of the admin options. Also, you might want to post your router manufacturer and model number for us to help you better. Have you made any changes to your router recently? Are you averse to just resetting your router and setting it up again from scratch?

Joe


----------



## starcab (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you tried to ping your router?
Go to Start-Run type cmd and then type ping 192.168.0.1 and see if you get a response from the router.You could also try to reset the router.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

yea i pinged it already, its like no loss packets. I've reseted the router. No luck. Werid eh?
My Router is a Westell GT704-WG


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

It doesn't make sense that you reset it and it was the same. You should know that reset when used with a router doesn't mean turning the router off and on it usually refers to a hard reset where the router is reset to factory defaults and you lose all the configuration information it has in it right now.

Joe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd do a factory reset on the router, because something is very wrong!

Let's see this when you're connected to the router.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Hamster>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamster-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps U
SB 2.0 Network Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-06-95-D6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-53-4A-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d56:b0e0:3434:3c5%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 16, 2007 3:32:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 17, 2007 3:32:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887411
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
68.237.161.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-53-46-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.myhome.westell.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e3f6:2839:f1e:3f57:fffd(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2839:f1e:3f57:fffd%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8DE647D4-158F-4DC6-BFB3-BB6AC53F6
F9D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7529E533-82E8-4B86-9F85-BB9E68A1B
642}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%26(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
68.237.161.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Hamster>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

ipv6 is not necessarily causing your problem, but sometimes it does cause problems. You do not need it unless you are experimenting with it. Get rid of it and at least your ipconfig /all will be easier to read--you won't see all the hex stuff.

Start - Run - ipv6 uninstall - OK

Restart your PC.


----------



## CoolHandJoe (Jan 1, 2007)

The manual for your modem/router says the following in regards to a hard reset



> To restore the Gateways factory default settings, depress and hold the Reset switch for approximately 10 seconds. The reset process will start about 10 seconds after releasing the switch.


If this doesn't fix your problem then I don't think anything will. Remember that the process above will wipe out all the configuration information on your router and you'll have to setup the router from scratch so don't do it unless you know how or are ready to do that.

Joe

P.S. you can find the manual here --> http://www.actiontec.com/support/broadband/gt704-wg.pdf


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys.. but i guess i'll just live with this.


----------

